# Damasko Visit 2017 July 25 - News and updates (drilled lugs)



## StufflerMike

*Preliminary remarks*

As I had already announced here and on our German Watches Forum, I visited the Damasko factory on last Tuesday.

There is a lot of news to report and I do not really know where to start.

At the very beginning of my little report, I would like to draw your attention to a special circumstance, which, occasionally, has led to some incomprehensions on how Damasko acts.

As we all should know, Konrad Damasko is a perfectionist. A real passionate and enthusiast watch manufacturer. For more than a year Damasko has quarelled with the quality of sourced dials. Thus, Konrad Damasko was not satisfied with the quality of dials of well-known German dial manufacturers and had to send back several complete deliveries due to quality deficiencies. (Note: Interestingly, Jörg Schauer has also reported to us about quality problems with one of his dial manufacturers, please understand that names can't be mentioned here, of course).

For more than a year, Damasko could have sold more watches than Damasko actually delivered. The stock is full and from autumn on Damasko can produce with "Volldampf" (full steam), both old and completely new models.

But now to the actual news:

*A) Drilled lugs*

On the forum it was often asked which Damasko watches have drilled lugs and which do not feature them.

And here is the explanation:









In the immediate comparison you will notice that Damasko changed the lugs of the model series 5 and 6, as the attached photos show (my DC 66 old, Petra Damasko's DC 58 on top). The lugs of the 5 and 6 series are not only broader, they also have a downwardly bevelled flank (hope this translation works ;-) )

These changes have caused Damasko not to drill the lugs anymore:

1. Because the lugs could no longer be polished well.
2. Because the hole is optically not an aesthetically pleasing thing anymore.
3. The hole does no longer looks really round, but due to the perforated flank slightly oval.









For the time being models of series 3 and 4 will continue to have drilled lugs. However, a facelift could at some point lead to the fact that drilled lugs on 3,4 models are a thing of the past. Who knows ?

*B) Damasko 105*

The Damasko 105 with anthracite dial is available for delivery. First models are already produced.

























Dials in dark blue and brown (mokka) are ordered and should arrive in Barbing very soon.

*
C) DSub1*

The DSub1 (Black) will soon be available through one of Damasko's AD's.









*D) What is in the pipeline? What to expect this year ?*

WOW, there's a lot coming.

Very likely after August 2017 we will see a new Damasko in a 39mm case and ETA 2824-2 movement. Due to the construction of the ETA 2824-2, this Damasko will be a little flatter than we are used to from the Damasko watches with ETA 2836-2. These Damasko watches were made upon a request of an asian AD.

And now the top news:

The DC 86 is not dead. The DC 86 will come and there's almost no visual difference to the prototypes we saw in 2011 already. However, it took a long time to get satisfying results on the the overall running performance.








2011 Munichtime

And together with this Tri-compax Damasko- the model which was already introduced a couple of years ago as a prototype - there comes a completely new DC 8-series on the market:
DC 80 (I already saw the prototpye working!), DC 82, DC 84, DC 88.

The DC 8-series resembles a "construction set" concept. Starting with a "simple" Chrono (which will look very different but not missing the Damasko DNA, believe me) the 8-series will also consist of a Bi compax chrono, Tri-compax, GMT (+ 24 hrs subdial), day/date indication so these new models will make our heart beating faster.

The ETA / Valjoux 7750 will continue to be the base for the 8-series. 
But: All modifications have been developed in-house and those who know Damasko, know that Damasko is not just adding a module ontop of a 7750 ebauche, no, the movement modifications - including new plates etc. - have been integrated into the 7750 , so that "only" the base plate still is a 7750. So the DC 80 movements are almost in-house.

When I visited Damasko in December 2016 I wanted to get a DSub1, now I need to have the DC 80. Even my wife, actually no watchfreak, was absolutely thrilled by the DC 80. And that means a lot.

A large number of these models will be introduced at the Munichtime 2017.








photo credit to S. Cornehl, Stuttgart

I'll be there to report on WatchUSeek.


----------



## GreatScott

Thanks for all the updates Mike. Looks like they are going to be taking my money yet again....


----------



## StufflerMike

GreatScott said:


> Thanks for all the updates Mike. Looks like they are going to be taking my money yet again....


Same here. If it is not the DC80 it will be the DSub1 or the DC86 (watering my mouth in 2011 already) or the DC 56 on a matching blue rubber Morellato or Bonetto Cinturini. Decisions, decisions....Munichtime will help a lot methinks.


----------



## noregrets

Amazing update, thanks Mike.

The dial issues you noted helps explain why I've had some severe issues with my DK101 (currently back in Barbing for hands and dial replacement). They said the new batches are up to par and there should not be any more issues.

A dark blue DK105 and the DC8 series...it looks like the collection will be expanding soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Thanks a lot for the updates! The dsub 1 is growing on me. What's the size of it again? I am also curious on the upcoming 39mm damasko!


----------



## jcombs1

Thanks Mike, great update. The DSub1 has my interest. Looks like they are going to slowly release it to AD's, as they're starting with one.

Anticipating the release of the blue dial version as well.


----------



## pdsf

Mike, thank you for the update! Lots going on!
And here's hoping one day they will release a <40mm (38mm!) version of the 105.... Although I think they'd have to put in a new movement because of the size of the existing one. I shall continue to dream....


----------



## pdsf

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks Mike, great update. The DSub1 has my interest. Looks like they are going to slowly release it to AD's, as they're starting with one.
> 
> Anticipating the release of the blue dial version as well.


Yea, would love to see more pics of it when it comes out. I know it's a point of contention but I wish the date window is at 6 (or no date )


----------



## StufflerMike

commanche said:


> Thanks a lot for the updates! The dsub 1 is growing on me. What's the size of it again? I am also curious on the upcoming 39mm damasko!


Case 42mm, + bezel it is 43mm.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Great update, thanks!


----------



## icybluesmile

Thanks for the update. The DC86 is killing me!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Great updates, Mike. Can you share any details on the future of the true in-house movements and timepieces? There don't appear to be any advancements around the A35 and the Dk10/11 series is almost difficult to justify given the customization options available on the less expensive models in the portfolio. Are there plans to end-of-life the in-house movement or are they committed to it for the long haul? Can we expect anything unique in the future with an Axx?


----------



## COZ

I like the new broader lugs, seem to fit the larger case (42mm) better. Believe it or not the main issue I had with the 42mm pieces was those skinny lugs, just didn't look proportional to the case size. 

I'm anxious to see the blue DSub1. I like black and yellow but not sure I like the way the yellow accents are implemented on the black dial. 

The DC-8 series sounds interesting, will wait to see these new designs. Thanks for update!


----------



## nepatriot

stuffler said:


> Case 42mm, + bezel it is 43mm.


Mike, the Dsub sounds like an engineering marvel! A perfectly circular 42mm watch\case! The photo showing lugs must be an optical illusion?

So it must be more along the lines of a Seiko Tuna Can style, minus the shroud, with the bracelet\straps attaching to the underside of the case?


----------



## pdsf

stuffler said:


> Case 42mm, + bezel it is 43mm.


Thanks. I hope the lug-to-lug measurement is available soon.


----------



## Horoticus

Thanks Mike. Munichtime cannot come soon enough!


----------



## StufflerMike

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Great updates, Mike. Can you share any details on the future of the true in-house movements and timepieces? There don't appear to be any advancements around the A35 and the Dk10/11 series is almost difficult to justify given the customization options available on the less expensive models in the portfolio. Are there plans to end-of-life the in-house movement or are they committed to it for the long haul? Can we expect anything unique in the future with an Axx?


Hmh, the A 35/H35 are still state of the art for what they offer and proved they are reliable and working flawlessly. The GMT was the last modification. I know there have been plans for other modifications as well. Not sure Damasko is going to realize those since they want to stay in "their" price bracket. Watches are being produced to be sold, it wouldn't help that much to launch a € 6000 Damasko, right ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Optical illusion ? Please explain. Don't understand.


----------



## wtma

Oh wow....it must be very hectic in there nowadays. Looking forward to their 39mm watches. Although obviously it will only have date complication, while I like daydate way better.

Edit:
About the dial, so have they found a new manufacturer to source their dials from? Or are they still using and will still use current source? TIA.


----------



## StufflerMike

They found a new source but out of obvious reasons I can"t tell you.


----------



## qcjulle

The DK105 with a 36-38mm dial would instantly go to the top of my wish list, it would make an awesome dress watch with the applied indices. It can have an ETA/Peseux inside for all I care.


----------



## StufflerMike

qcjulle said:


> The DK105 with a 36-38mm dial would instantly go to the top of my wish list, it would make an awesome dress watch with the applied indices. It can have an ETA/Peseux inside for all I care.


It would not be the DK 105 anymore with an ETA. Damasko is not going to tread this path I am afraid. Vapaus might be an alternative ?


----------



## nepatriot

stuffler said:


> Optical illusion ? Please explain. Don't understand.


Mike, take a look at the photo under Dsub1 in your opening post. If that photo is of the Sub, look at the either end of the case, and you see what appears to be lugs. BUT further down, when someone asked about the size, you said "42mm". Just one number. So for this watch's case, L, W, and H all equal 42mm.

Everyone knows that if L and W are the same, you are describing a circular object, right?

So it can't have lugs per the photo. So either the photo is 1). not of the Sub, 2). is of the sub, and what appear to be lugs are actually optical illusions, or 3). the extremely detail orientated perfectionist engineer you said in your post who runs Damasko is perhaps not so detail orientated or a perfectionist after all, and had omitted a key measurement: L. ... and H too, but let's not get crazy here.

See?


----------



## StufflerMike

Photo is of the Dsub1...









...and it def. has lugs and the case diameter is 42mm, since the bezel is a bit overcoming it is 43mm. I was not talking about L2L. If you need more info on L, W, and H please contact Damasko at info l damasko . de (no space).
Height btw is 12800000nm.


----------



## Penfold36

Great report! Lots of good things happening at Damasko. Munichtime should be very interesting. I'm interested in the 8 series and the 39mm.


----------



## nepatriot

stuffler said:


> Photo is of the Dsub1...
> 
> View attachment 12384413
> 
> 
> ...and it def. has lugs and the case diameter is 42mm, since the bezel is a bit overcoming it is 43mm. I was not talking about L2L. If you need more info on L, W, and H please contact Damasko at info l damasko . de (no space).
> Height btw is 12800000nm.


Thanks Mike, figured when you were asked about the watch's size, you would have answered with, well, the size. Not just the diameter.

So this mystery watch is __ x 42mm x 12.8mm. That's a pretty slim height, BTW, so this will fit nicely under a cuff. Unfortunately we have no clue what size wrist it will fit properly on. Hopefully it's the same size and shape as the DA's. That would be outstanding in light of the trend towards huge divers.

Perhaps you will share the missing measurement? You could provide it in inches, centimeters, or yards, if that would be more amusing. 

Damasko's interaction with customers brings to mind Mike Meyers as Dieter on the old Saturday Night Live skit Sprockets.


----------



## Psalty

Thanks, Mike. It must have been a fun and highly informative visit. Thanks for posting all this information. I have a couple of questions:



stuffler said:


> For more than a year Damasko has quarelled with the quality of sourced dials. Thus, Konrad Damasko was not satisfied with the quality of dials of well-known German dial manufacturers and had to send back several complete deliveries due to quality deficiencies.


May I ask what was wrong with the deficient dials, or didn't you ask?



stuffler said:


> The lugs of the 5 and 6 series are not only broader, they also have a downwardly bevelled flank (hope this translation works ;-) )
> 
> These changes have caused Damasko not to drill the lugs anymore:
> 
> 1. Because the lugs could no longer be polished well.
> 2. Because the hole is optically not an aesthetically pleasing thing anymore.
> 3. The hole does no longer looks really round, but due to the perforated flank slightly oval.


It is true that a round hole drilled into an angled surface appears "smeared," like a mistake. Does the presence of the hole also keep the lug from being polished, or is that a separate issue? I'm not sure what a "downwardly bevelled flank" means. :think:


----------



## myke

Wow Mike thanks of all the news. I am the proud owner of 3 Damasko watches presently. My photos are all over their Facebook page. The DC 80 has caught my eye and I will wait for the release. perhaps my DK 10 will be jealous? Thanks again Mike


----------



## Macram

Thanks for the report. Any news regarding the Damest bracelet?


----------



## jfwund

Thanks for this update - I enjoyed reading it and am looking forward to seeing what Damasko comes up with in the 39mm range, and also the new chronos.


----------



## Vig2000

Yes, yes, yes. The long-awaited DC series is almost here! This is definitely Damasko's year!


----------



## StufflerMike

Macram said:


> Thanks for the report. Any news regarding the Damest bracelet?


No, I didn't ask.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Thanks for the interesting report. I'll join pdsf, 105 news is always welcome, and anything Damasko <40mm.


----------



## Wanderfalken

What a fun and exciting report to read, thanks Mike! I can understand why you weren't sure where to start with so much going on.

Add me to the crew looking forward to seeing what Damasko come up with for their under 40mm offering.


----------



## Chris Stark

Thanks for the update and great photos Mike!


----------



## CM HUNTER

When the diver was first announced a while back with preliminary pics of the prototype, I was let down. It looked more like a toy rather than a puposeful tool watch that is a Damasko. The picture of the finished example shown here in this thread makes me want to kick myself for ever thinking that way. I should have known better. It looks fantastic. 

I appreciate that they turned the date window instead of leaving it angled. I think the disgust of 4:30 date windows (or for having one on a diver at all) is really overdone. BTW, seeing a cut off or completely missing lumed marker on your dial at night isn't a great look either. Always going to be some trade off one way or the other in looks when appreciating a date on a sports watch.


----------



## devmasterflex

Time On My Hands said:


> Thanks for the interesting report. I'll join pdsf, 105 news is always welcome, and anything Damasko <40mm.


This ^. If they ever release the DK105 under 40mm, preferably <= 38mm, I will jump on it. Love this watch, but it's just too big.


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> Thanks for the interesting report. I'll join pdsf, 105 news is always welcome, and anything Damasko <40mm.


Great minds think alike!!! 

I remember the day I got to check out the DK101 in person and I was blown away. The case, the dial, the decorated movement...oh my! I had to have a moment subsequently. Such a shame it's too big for me....I just couldn't pull it off.


----------



## StufflerMike

38mm ? Tough task imho with a 35mm diameter movement. 1,5 mm for the case ? Tough task.


----------



## JFingers

Mike, thanks so much for the report! Good thing I've been padding the watch fund for years now saving for a DC-86! I'm so excited to see and learn more about the final version. Thanks again for the report.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------

